# [Verkaufe] Aerocool Xpredator Black Evil Edition - Neu -



## gixxer446 (4. August 2015)

Hallo,

verkaufe hier einen nagelneues Big-Tower Gehäuse von Aerocool. Gehäuse war nie im Gebrauch, sondern nur aus dem Karton herausgeholt.

++ Neu++ Aerocool XPredator Evil Black Edition ++NEU++ | eBay

gruß


----------

